# projectile motion simulator topic



## Warhammer1 (Dec 27, 2009)

http://www.real-world-physics-problems.com/projectile-motion-simulator.html


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Interesting link. Have you tried it for slingshot ammo at slingshot velocities?

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

That's cool. Thanks Warhammer. I will check it out in detail.

Charles, I don't know about this yet, but there are a few other projectile silulators. One of them is roundball.exe and that will handle slingshot velocities. My own excel spreadsheet is specifically tailored for slingshots and that's posted on the forum.mine assumes a horicontal tragectory, as it was based on the original source code for roundball.exe Eventually I want to make one super spreadsheet that inputs band design, projectile data and draw characteristics and models it all the way to impact and silumates terminal ballistics as well.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> That's cool. Thanks Warhammer. I will check it out in detail.
> 
> Charles, I don't know about this yet, but there are a few other projectile silulators. One of them is roundball.exe and that will handle slingshot velocities. My own excel spreadsheet is specifically tailored for slingshots and that's posted on the forum.mine assumes a horicontal tragectory, as it was based on the original source code for roundball.exe Eventually I want to make one super spreadsheet that inputs band design, projectile data and draw characteristics and models it all the way to impact and silumates terminal ballistics as well.


Thanks for the info ... should be useful.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

I've looked at that link. For some reason, I am certain I have seen that before. There's something about the red and green that rings a bell. Is it by any chance from mel?


----------



## Melchior (Dec 27, 2009)

No, it is not from me. But you have good eyes, it seems to be made with the same program (Origin) that I used in my "science" stuff long time ago


----------

